
Kim Dotcom Avoids “Unsafe” .Com, Picks Me.Ga for New Megaupload - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-avoids-unsafe-com-picks-me-ga-for-new-megaupload-121101/
======
cpeterso
Gabon's .ga TLD is run by Gabon Telecom. 51% of Gabon Telecom is owned by
Maroc Telecom. In turn, 51% of Maroc Telecom is owned by media conglomerate
Vivendi. There is no escape.

------
ramblerman
I would think Russia, China or Iran would be better candidates. How steadfast
is a little telecom branch in Gabon going to hold out against US pressure?

I can definitely understand not going for a com/org/net but beyond that it
seems more like Gabon fit the name and the grandiose explanation came
afterwards.

~~~
zalew
Iran and China could censor on political and cultural grounds - tienanmen,
pron, etc. Max Butler hosted his CC forum in Iran at one time, but I guess
banking fraud is quite neutral in said terms :)

------
felixthehat
It has to be said, that's one of the worlds best domain names. Can't have been
cheap!

------
zalew
Changing his name to Kim Mega would be a great stunt.

